# Helps with figuring dosage



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Trying to convert from a cattle product for my dogs.

They need 100 mg of the medication per 88 pounds (my dogs size)

The product I have has the medication at 5 mg per ml

Does this mean I have to dose at 20 ml? If so, it is so not worth it!

I suck at math.:evil:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, they would need 20 mL to get 100 mg - hope it's oral!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is the cattle product?

Certain breeds of dogs cannot have certain products, it can be harmful or deadly.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

moxidectin- the dosage for 55-88 pounds of dog is 100 mg- topically. It's fine for dogs, even collies. It's in one of the Advantage topicals.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Moxidectin has big side effects if the dog licks it before up to 2 hours. Also, it will go into your skin if you pet the dog. Even Advantage Multi has big warnings on the box, detailed instructions, and isn't sold much in this country. It will indeed kill a Collie if it isn't hog tied to prevent licking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's one of the most popular products for dogs lately. Advantage Multi. Research has shown it safe for collies as long as it is given the correct dose. Even my vet, who is very cautious about topicals, agrees with the research and uses it on his dogs. And no, he doesn't carry it to sell so he has no monetary interest in saying it's safe when it's not. 

Years ago, when ivermectin first came out for dogs, it was the same deal...not safe, be careful....all sorts of horrible warnings until it became one of the most popular heartworm meds. 

I need a wormer that will kill worms in my Malamutes. Safeguard and the old standbys just won't do it any more. One of my foundation females came from a bad place and ate her feces to survive. Even though she never missed a meal after coming here, she still felt the need to eat her own feces, no matter what I did to prevent it. She, in turn, taught her niece that she raised who then taught her pups to eat feces. I can't follow them around all day to pick it up. They are cleaned 3 times a day, but they like to wait until I have finished chores to poop, so they can scarf it down before I can clean it.


----------

